# Suspension upgrade



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

now that i can almost afford to do things 100% right way i am now shoping and doing so gave me a headach all those technical words are hard for me to understand at the moment....befor people send me to links about suspenion upgrade i read almost all of them -_- wich is why it confuseing so much infos and barely organize or i lost track....

IF it to much of a butt to deal with i wont lower my car

however i whould like a new high performance struts and springs front and rear the strust i like is adjustable the ride hieghts without looseing travel (read all those lowering make car ride like crap) i am not looking for a BIG drop just an 1/2 to 1 in drop w/o looseing travel (short struts or those adjustibleones) i saw some that can adjust hieght without looseing travel

springs rate i have NO clue...lets just say i like my car rideing hard not bouncing what so ever when i make a turn i dont wanting it to feel like im gonna roll over (just an exspreion) and when i put luggae or alot of people in my car it wont sink to the bottom of the ocean.....

i did research saw some coilover kits with struts but no info on spring rates and that the one that said i can lower the car without looseing travel and that all i found i dont know what keywords i should search for and if i need to go buy parts by parts verses a kit rather have a kit....dont care about prices just need to see what out there so i can do better research links or anyone selling them plz let me know ty in advnace

my car is a nissan sentra built on 1995 base E b14


Ps been searching for suspension kit b14 not much when i use nissan sentra 1996 i get a total mess not related 2 suspesion


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I just order some Ksport coil over kit for my b14 I have the time and some money Ill update once it here and installed


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I havent installed it i will on saterday on my day off....now when i open the the direction it said it for off road use only....what the deal with that ? is it illegal to drive it on the streets or are the authorties being paranoid about it ? if that the case I was thinking of painting it black for one it will keep a low profile and it wont be noticable...i dont see how getting better suspesion to increase your saftey at driveing is a bad thing -_-


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok i got the kit installed I cant give acurrate meserments on how much of a drop but the car is very low it very cool but I Am going to attempt to raise it and soften the ride it was rough but it handle great infact to great for my need it my daily driver but the Ksport suspesion seems to work great.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

The Ksports are suppose to be pretty good.. AND you didn't read it all, SEE link below.

FYI: The ultimate suspension guide-
http://www.sr20-forum.com/suspension/1801-b13-b14-b15-suspension-information.html


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

ty for that link I was looking for that I did read it once but once is not enough will post back on how i have mine set up


----------



## copternadle (Aug 2, 2009)

I ordered the same borla exhaust too, and love the way it sounds it also looks very nice. I have people asking me all the time what kind of exhaust it is because it sounds so good. I got mine from borla parts here, borla 11759 and was pleased with the price a delivery time. You should also check craigslist sometimes you can find a used set.


----------

